# Our Clinic Cat



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, thats funny, glad he likes it. He's a pretty kitty.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

lol vet clinic facebook! Must be a slow day?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Busted!

He was checking his catbook. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Aida-Christine (Oct 26, 2009)

Actually I recently read that most cat food, at least the dry stuff, has a substance sprayed over it designed to make the cat addicted to it. In the wild they wouldn't naturally eat the stuff in dry food and this is the way dry food companies get them to eat it.So yes, it is like kitty crack.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL! That picture just says: "why are you bothering me at work?"


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a sweet face! Looks like part Siamese. I absolutely love his name!!
_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe that explains why my cat love cat food over meat..


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

It's the fish flavored wellness core canned stuff that is like crack to him.

He likes the orijen kibble better than what he was eating before, but he still prefers the canned.


----------

